# Table saws



## Samfire (21 Sep 2014)

I am getting fed up with hand sawing wood in preparation for scroll sawing. I also think that a power saw would be more accurate than my manual cuts.
What power saws do other scrolls use to get straight square cuts?

I've looked at several table top saws, but they have blades that look like they would be better suited to chopping up whole pine trees, not the stuff I'm working with. I saw a small proxxon table saw that looked the part, but I don't think it will cut thick enough wood. I would like a saw that will cut up to 25mm and be accurate in terms of straight limes. Any advice would be appreciated. 
Regards
Sam


----------



## Walney Col (21 Sep 2014)

I've just got rid of my cheap bench-top table and chop saws and bought one of these:-
http://www.diy.com/departments/evolution-fury6210-1200w-240v-corded-table-saw/174003_BQ.prd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VS_FtPSdVY
and it suits my needs absolutely perfectly.

Col.


----------



## Claymore (21 Sep 2014)

Table saws can be pretty dangerous and i found mine liked to kick back so sold it! a bandsaw is much more useful in my eyes and will cut thick and thin stuff and much safer to use 
Cheers
Brian
Ps if you get a bandsaw you can make bandsaw boxes!  doesn't everyone? lol


----------



## Samfire (21 Sep 2014)

Thanks both, the evolution fury looks very impressive on the video, Col. However, I also like the idea of being able to make bandsaw boxes. I had not considered a bandsaw because I heard they were difficult to set up. Is this true.
Thanks
Sam


----------



## Walney Col (21 Sep 2014)

I've only ever had second hand bandsaw and yes, im my experience they can be reasonably tricky to set up but there's some excellent videos on how to do it on youtube.

The main difference between band saws and table saws (including the eveolution fury) is that with a band saw you'll never make a truly straight cut whereas with table saws you'll nave make anything but straight cuts.

So first choose what sort of work you want to produce and that'll guide you as to what sort of saw you need.

Personally I'd rather make the glue-up blocks for segmented turning and scroll sawing than boring old scroll saw boxes any day. ;-:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Sep 2014)

I paid £265 (delivered) for my bandsaw a couple of years ago and yes, it needed a few hours faffing about to make it useable (which shouldn't be, but is par for the course). I can rip 7" hardwood and cut 1" discs - try doing that with a table saw. I think for most small scale users a bandsaw is far more useful than a table saw.


----------



## Claymore (21 Sep 2014)

Your right Colin about setting the bandsaws up and at the moment i just have my old 3 wheeler with the terrible blade guides ie groove in a metal disc not the bearings or even adjustable blocks most other bandsaw have, my next investment will be a decent bandsaw but you'll never catch me woodturning or using table saws i leave that to you guys otherwise i will have no fingers left! lol
Did your book arrive ok? (scroll bowls)


----------



## Chippygeoff (22 Sep 2014)

Over the years I have had all manner of saws. When I moved into the new workshop I sold I lot of things I hardly used and bought a Dewalt compound mitre chop saw. As I only do scroll work now the saw is perfect. A lot of my wood comes in 8 foot planks and the chop saw easily copes with these. Also if I am making backer for a piece I have made it's just a couple of mintes work on the chop saw and it's perfect, all I have to do then is round over the corners on the router table. What I like about the chop saw is that it does not need a lot of space, unlike the band saw I had or the saw table.


----------



## gilljc (22 Sep 2014)

i recently bought a scheppach hs80 as advertised in screwfix, although I bought it online cheaper. I replaced the blade with a finer one from b&q and I have made some fences for it and am really pleased with it. I mounted it on a Belfast sink base unit on castors and it works pretty well in my very crowded 8' x 6' shed


----------

